# egd for surveillance of gastric ulcer



## kerileigh (Oct 23, 2008)

egd was performed for surveillance of previous gastric ulcer,  no ulcer was seen on the egd what icd9 code should be used?  

Thanks in advance for all your help

Keri-leigh


----------



## aguelfi (Oct 24, 2008)

Did the patient complain of abdominal pain prior to?


----------



## gastro59 (Oct 27, 2008)

Code the gastric ulcer - the EGD is being done to see if
the ulcer has healed. The reason for the procedure is gastric ulcer.


----------



## mbort (Oct 27, 2008)

you may want to look at the V12.7X codes for personal history of..


----------

